# Suche einen Deutschen Shop / GPU - Pot  Turing OC



## xite (3. März 2020)

Hey, 
ich suche vergebens nach einem GPU Pot in Deutschland, Roman und Caseking bieten nichts mehr im Shop an und eine Antwort via Email Facebook Youtube und Instagram auf meine Fragen bekomme ich leider nicht. 
Kennt ihr eine Adresse in Deutschland indem aktuell so welche Pots noch angeboten werden ? 
Aus dem Ausland würde ich ungern bestellen, da versand und verzollung dann den Preis zu weit hoch treibt.

hat jemand von euch einen GPU Pot fräsen lassen ? Welche Preise kommen da auf einen zu?So ein Kupferverschnitt  in den maßen 100x50x50 ist ja günstig zu bekommen (unter 30€). 
Stelle mir einen einteiligen Pot vor, der von einer seite geplant wird, dann für die gpu aufnahme gefräst wird und der rest vom Kern ausgebohrt wird. Hat da jemand schon erfahrung sammeln können ?
Versuchen würde ich es zuerst mit trocken eis und aceton, würde da auch ein voll ALU Pot funktionieren ? 

oder möchte jemand sich von seinen Pot trennen, beziehungsweise gegen Pfand ausleihen ?

Ein kleiner Beitrag von meiner GPU mit Powermod: 
Fastest 2070 Super w. Power Mod / Timespy Globalrank #11 / Germany #1 : overclocking


----------



## xite (6. März 2020)

der nette Herr DanGilmore aus dem Luxxi Forum hat sich bereit erklärt mir, nachdem er seine Cheapaz Chips Bench Session erledigt hat, einen GPU Pot auszuleihen! 
Denke so in 2-3 Monaten geht es dann mit meinen ersten Sub Zero versuchen los. 
 Wäre echt schön wenn sich jemand hier aus dem Forum bereiterklärt mir einen GPU-Pot auszuleihen, damit ich auch an der Cheapaz Chips Competition erfolgreich Teilnehmen kann. 

Gruß xite


----------



## _Berge_ (6. März 2020)

Hier im Foren Marktplatz bietet jemand einen GPU Container für Trockeneis/LN2 an

Mehr als 60 Tage bis ja schon angemeldet, ich weiß nur nicht ob bei dir die 100 Beiträge Regel greift

Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich verlinken darf, daher nur der schriftliche Hinweis ^^


----------



## xite (6. März 2020)

Danke dir, muss aber leider erst die 100 Beiträge haben sonst habe ich kein Zutritt


----------

